# 40th Anniversary



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Today marks the 40th anniversary of the sinking of the SS Edmund Fitzgerald on lake Superior: http://boatnerd.com/fitz/

It also marks the 102nd anniversary of the ending of a storm that lasted from Nov 7th 1913 to Nov 10th 1913 historically referred to as the "Big Blow," the "Freshwater Fury," or the "White Hurricane,"

12 ships were sunk in the Great Lakes with the loss of 250 lives: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Lakes_Storm_of_1913


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Puts me in mind of Gordon Lightfoot.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never knew about the storms of 1913....thanks for the heads up, quite the storm


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for sharing

I'm embarrassed to admit it but until the original post here I did not realize the song was the account of an actual event.

The current weather shows strong storms in the central US tomorrow; are they similar to 1913 ones?

Shelia


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

RockyHill said:


> thanks for sharing
> 
> I'm embarrassed to admit it but until the original post here I did not realize the song was the account of an actual event.
> 
> ...


There was actually two massive low pressure system that converged over Michigan in the storm of 1913 one was from up north that brought the cold and another that came from the south west bringing moisture from the gulf of Mexico coupled with the relative warm waters of the Great lakes there were sustained winds of 60 miles an hour and gusts over 90 mph.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

This is the actual chatter from the Capt of the Anderson and the Coast Guard. The Anderson had shadowed the Fitzgerald till the time they lost radar contact and were the last ones to hear from the Fitzgerald. Very haunting...

.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not to derail the thread....but just wanted to make some of you feel really old, including me....Reba McIntyre signed her first recording contract 40 yrs ago today.....time flies


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Not to derail the thread....but just wanted to make some of you feel really old, including me....Reba McIntyre signed her first recording contract 40 yrs ago today.....time flies


She is a lot older than she looks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> She is a lot older than she looks.


Got to thinkn bout that Moose.....(as I was eatn iron skillet cornbread and Mn maple syrup  ) I listened to her first recording "I don't want to be a one night stand" sic.....she sounds purty much the same as now.....Dolly Parton, not much different in the voice and not a helluva lot of difference in eithers looks....perhaps they've found that fountain?

Both really good people as well, I like to think that goes a long way in gettn to the fountain


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Dolly Parton, not much different in the voice and not a helluva lot of difference in eithers looks....perhaps they've found that fountain?


Dolly actually looks quite old now and ....I think they are very careful with close ups and with releasing current pics....she shows the affects of multiple plastic surgeries.....especially her eyes and mouth.

Regards, Mike


----------

